# question about thyroid dump..



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

if it should have to me after RAI...when approximately does it happen and can i expect it to be worse than my worse day with graves'?

I am now day 3.5 off my meds and my symptoms are returning...I took a 40 mg beta blocker today. When I first started them I was on 40mg 3x day.

Thanks,

Leanne.


----------



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi:

Let me tell you, this was my greatest fear also! I would not worry about the thyroid dump too much. I had severe hyperthyroidism with my Graves. My Free T3 was undetectable and I had RAI on Jan 28th. It has been 6 weeks and my T3 is still 15 and I am still on my beta blockers (I need them). I had two bad days after RAI so that is not really too bad considering. It CAN happen, not saying it WILL happen. Also, the worst was the itching that seemed to get 10 times worse for me for about 3 nights, and I was a little short of breath on two different days, but for the most part, it was pretty simple.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> if it should have to me after RAI...when approximately does it happen and can i expect it to be worse than my worse day with graves'?
> 
> I am now day 3.5 off my meds and my symptoms are returning...I took a 40 mg beta blocker today. When I first started them I was on 40mg 3x day.
> 
> ...


Leanne; believe it or not, I can tell the difference in your writing. You do not feel good, I can tell.

Soon, my dear.....................soon!

I don't know if you will dump or not. I do know that I did but survived (obviously.) Keeping you in my prayers.

We are rooting for you!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah not feeling the greatest. Each day gets worse.

My boys are leaving for a hockey tournament tomorrow so I'll be home by myself . At least I will have all my furry friends to keep me company.

Leanne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> yeah not feeling the greatest. Each day gets worse.
> 
> My boys are leaving for a hockey tournament tomorrow so I'll be home by myself . At least I will have all my furry friends to keep me company.
> 
> Leanne


At least you have your furry friends; they are always very sensitive to our needs. Very comforting.


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

Kendak said:


> Hi:
> 
> Let me tell you, this was my greatest fear also! I would not worry about the thyroid dump too much. I had severe hyperthyroidism with my Graves. My Free T3 was undetectable and I had RAI on Jan 28th. It has been 6 weeks and my T3 is still 15 and I am still on my beta blockers (I need them). I had two bad days after RAI so that is not really too bad considering. It CAN happen, not saying it WILL happen. Also, the worst was the itching that seemed to get 10 times worse for me for about 3 nights, and I was a little short of breath on two different days, but for the most part, it was pretty simple.


About the itching. I had a uptake scan done in Feb. and afterward I was itching on palms and feet. Started taking methimazole shortly after the scan. Told my Endo about the itching. It happened 2-3 times after scan didn't notice it much after. She said it was meth. stop taking it and sent me for RAI. Could it have been the radioactive stuff for the scan? I had the RAI and haven't noticed any itching but it has only been 2 days since RAI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> About the itching. I had a uptake scan done in Feb. and afterward I was itching on palms and feet. Started taking methimazole shortly after the scan. Told my Endo about the itching. It happened 2-3 times after scan didn't notice it much after. She said it was meth. stop taking it and sent me for RAI. Could it have been the radioactive stuff for the scan? I had the RAI and haven't noticed any itching but it has only been 2 days since RAI.


How are you feeling otherwise?? 2 days into the RAI and here she is pounding on the keys! LOL!!


----------

